# C-Dawg cobia report



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

First one of the year for the C-Dawg


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Congrats, just got the call from Alex.


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

Good job Myles, what else did you see?


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

That was it 1 for 1. It was pretty slow today.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Good job Myles! are ya'll going to fish the Viking?


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

dont think so scott, we entered myles' 19 ft cape horn ( c-dawg) in the month long.


----------



## willie joe (Oct 4, 2007)

JACK EM MYLES! GET EM!

GOOD NOB MYLES!!!!!!

now lets get on the leader board!!!!


----------



## captbuckhall (Oct 18, 2007)

nice one Milo. 

kickin' it old school in the Center Console...reminds me of the Island Hopper days


----------



## fisheye3 (Feb 11, 2009)

Good start!


----------



## prostreet78 (Mar 2, 2008)

sweet


----------



## troygot2fish (Mar 21, 2008)

nice ling hope to get out there soon


----------



## troygot2fish (Mar 21, 2008)

nice ling hope to get out there soon


----------



## James Fink (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats yall, hope you bust a biggun!


----------

